

Compact Fluorescent Lamps can burn your house down - Duckpaddle2
http://www.linkedin.com/news?viewArticle=&articleID=617913268&gid=2618167&type=member&item=60795854&articleURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkedin.com%2FgroupAnswers%3FviewQuestionAndAnswers%3D%26discussionID%3D58930499%26gid%3D3966932%26commentID%3D44219758%26goback%3D%26trk%3DNUS_DISC_Q-subject%23commentID_44219758&urlhash=oBw9&trk=group_most_popular-0-b-shrttl

======
makecheck
Content-free redirect. The submitted URL should have been:

[http://licn.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/10/dangerous-
cfls.htm...](http://licn.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/10/dangerous-cfls.html)

